# nurse killed, off duty firefighter and cop wounded



## amberdt03 (Oct 6, 2009)

http://cms.firehouse.com/content/article/article.jsp?id=65960&sectionId=46



in an apparent robbery, a nurse was shot and killed and an off duty firefighter and his girlfriend, an off duty police officer, were wounded. the nurse identifed as gina stallis, 34, worked at the VA in St. louis and leaves behind 2 children ages 7 and 9. the off duty firefighter was shot in the neck and is in critical condition at a local hospital. his girlfriend was shot 2 times in the chest and once in the leg. she is also listed in critical condition. both suspects have been arrested.


my prayers go out the the firefighter and cop and hope they make a good recovery. my prayers also go out to ms. stallis' family.


----------



## thowle (Oct 6, 2009)

That's just 100% ridiculous.  I know the thought-pattern-approach I have is probably a little off from what I should be thinking; but I can only imagine how the firefighter feels, or will feel about his girlfriend being shot.  I know if it was me, I'd very severly pissed.

People are such idiots... robbery?  want something for free? get a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing job and work for it like the majority of the rest of us.  Low life sack of :censored::censored::censored::censored:s.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 6, 2009)

Unbelievable.  What is this world coming to?

I wish nearly everybody involved a speedy recovery.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 6, 2009)

*Not a common demographic for a shooting.*

http://www.stltoday.com/stltoday/news/stories.nsf/laworder/story/F3FCA9027F2ACB378625764700062E3A?OpenDocumentHoping they can also get over the psychological wounds and feelings of inadequacy such events create. This was an odd incident, not fitting the common mold.


----------



## judoka5446 (Oct 8, 2009)

Lowest of the low. I hope they rot in jail for rest of their lives for this one.


----------

